# Dubai Roaches



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya,

I am thinking about breeding Dubai Roaches, but i'm not sure if its worth it, I have a leo and a crestie but very limited space for now. I am more worried about becoming overrun with them, of course I could always pop some in the freezer or try and sell them if I get too many, but I was more interested if there is some way of controlling the population, either with heat or diet to stop it getting much too big. It sounds like once they get going there is absolutely no stopping them and you end up with thousands!

Any advice on keeping a SMALL colony would be much appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Decreasing heat slows down breeding


----------



## koyotee3 (Aug 8, 2009)

: victory:take the males out: victory:


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

koyotee3 said:


> : victory:take the males out: victory:


Surely to decrease the population it is better to feed the females off?

I'd like to know how easy it would be to apply the 'drying' process (often done with mealworms) to roaches. That way, you could cull off almost your entire colony and have lots and lots of roaches which you could just give to wild birds or something. No rush to feed them off or anything.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

elmthesofties said:


> Surely to decrease the population it is better to feed the females off?
> 
> I'd like to know how easy it would be to apply the 'drying' process (often done with mealworms) to roaches. That way, you could cull off almost your entire colony and have lots and lots of roaches which you could just give to wild birds or something. No rush to feed them off or anything.


As far as I'm aware, mealworms are freeze-dried, which isn't a process you can easily accomplish at home.

I really wouldn't worry about being over-run with dubias; there are always people new to the hobby looking for some, they're very easy to give away. As above, you can just feed off females if you wanted, or turn of the heatpad for a few weeks to pause breeding; they can survive fine at room temps, just won't breed.

Getting a dubia colony is one of the best moves I've made, and I've only ever had 2-4 gecko mouths to feed. If you are on the lookout for some, pop me a message, I can probably send you a few for postage costs.

Best,
Paul


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya, thanks for your replies, sorry I've only just seen them! I found some dubias now but thank you for the offer. I have a local independant shop so maybe if I have any joy he will have some off me! Unfortunately I dont know anyone else with geckos, a really good mate has a snake but beyond that and the shop I can just end up with as many as I get, and pop the unwanted excess in the freezer then out for the birdys!

I was thinking about keeping them ontop of the radiator and seeing how that goes, saves the extra heating costs (that bf will rant about like crazy!) Not sure how much he'll like seeing them while watching tv but that is his problem - the spare room is "his" lol

Thanks for the tips and offer


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

The best way to keep them is in a black box. B&Q used to do what was a CD box. I used one of those to get my colony started years ago. Then went from bigger to bigger box. Heat is the best way to control the colony size. 33c and they breed like errr... roaches / rabbits. 28c and they slow right down.
I used to keep my smaller box unheated BUT it was getting the heat from the top of my chameleon viv


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant, thank you so much, so the just breed abit between around 25-28? its only the leo I will be sustaining for now, I think crestie is too small until i get some baby roaches lol...mind you by the time they grow she'll be bigger too!!!


----------



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi ,

not sure how true it is but I read somewhere that feeding oranges speeds up the breeding process :gasp::gasp:


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

manni said:


> Hi ,
> 
> not sure how true it is but I read somewhere that feeding oranges speeds up the breeding process :gasp::gasp:


I will be avoiding oranges then


----------



## Panayiotac (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy flightless fruit flies in Dubai? I'm getting some poison dart frogs soon, and I really need to find flightless fruit flies. Also, someone said above that they have a crestie, do you know where I could buy rep ashy in Dubai? Please help! Thank you!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I have to say this: They are not 'dubai' roaches they are dubia roaches. _Blaptica dubia_


----------

